# Aponogeton madagascariensis seed



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi

I manage to fertilize 2 Aponogeton madagascariensis flower. now i got seed and are already in the bottom of the tank and slowly growing. In the plant finder they say to use silica sand mix with soil. I Was wandering what kind of silica sand to use is there specialize sand to use or just regular silica will work and if you can tell me why silica. I found this on eBay will it work??? i will post pick in the day coming.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FINE-WHITE-SILI...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efc485148


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A. madagascariensis goes completely wild in AquaSoil. It will make 2 big blooms a week and shoot leaves up to 3-1/2 ft. long.

I guess it likes the acidity that the AquaSoil provides.

You could experiment with some seeds in AquaSoil and some in the mix you talk about. It will be a very valuable experiment - A. madagascariensis is a stunning plant (in the right size tank).

--Nikolay


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

i am from Canada and here aquasoil price is crazy around 100$ for a 3liter bag and i am not willing to pay that much for that. If you can refer me to a web site that have cheaper price i will look at it. to make the test.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Have someone buy it from you here in the US. Open the original 9 liter Japanese bag and distribute the contents in three 1 gallon ziplock bags secured with duct tape. The 3 ziploc bags fits in a Large Flat Rate USPS box - $15 for US domestic shipping and I think $20 internationally.

But how much you gonna save? 9 liter is about $40. Shipping $20. Compare that to $100 where you live.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

niko said:


> But how much you gonna save? 9 liter is about $40. Shipping $20. Compare that to $100 where you live.
> 
> --Nikolay


Its 100$ for 3 liter of aquasoil so its a lot cheaper


----------



## bondi (May 13, 2008)

I've just read in Plantfinder that:
.... prefer to get established in a substrate low in organic matter. Dark brown dead spots on the older leaves that spread until the whole leaf is dead indicate too rich a substrate....

Is it really the case? I guess Aquasoil is a very reach substrate.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Lace plants benefit a lot from having the roots of other plants in contact with their own roots. Call them companion plants. Small to medium crypts, such as C. x willisii make good companion plants because they don't compete with the lace plant for light.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I love my lace plants. I can't wait to propagate more! I currently have 5 babies growing in one of my tanks. Probably my favorite next to my bovianus or my anubias nana petite collections.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I have one small lace plant, but I can't seem to get it to do too much. It currently only has two little (about 1 1/2" long) leaves. It has grown new leaves over the last year, only to then just fall off. Any suggestions?

Andy


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of some lace plant seedlings growing in silica sand that has a small amount of mud from subsoil (low organic matter mud) mixed in. I think that lace plants do better when there is little organic matter in their substrate.


----------



## bondi (May 13, 2008)

Well, there is a lot of contradictive info about this plant, in particular in regard of the light and substrate requirements. Anyway I can try it only in Amazonia Aquasoil.  Just got one tuber, hope it will do well.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats awesome! i had to get rd of mine because it went nuts!!! took over half of my 125 and only way to get it under control was to trim all the leaves down which would grow back in like a week anyways! lol great plant though!


----------



## bondi (May 13, 2008)

ddavila06, can you tell about your system please - what substrate, light, kH, pH


----------

